# fibonacci or golden ratio gauge



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

How many of you use this gauge to design your woodturning projects? Some woodturners say you must and several articles written on golden rule or golden triangle in woodtruning design. I have never read about using this gauge before. Would make things simplier. I am more into rule of thirds to arrive at a pleasing form.

Fibonacci quage for figuring out Phi & Golden rule guage make one or buy one for $1.99.


http://www.scrollsaws.com/WoodLathe/woodlathefibonacc.htm


http://lumberjocks.com/Stevinmarin/blog/21935


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I couldn't ever get any Fibonacci-based methods to work for market timing back in the 90's through mid 0's, so maybe it's worth a try with turning. Pi and the Golden Mean sound interesting also. I think we have discussed this here before. I'll be interested in this watching this thread. 







.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

_WOOD TURNING DESIGN _
WBAW Presentation: 10 February 2009
by Laura and Barry Uden


http://www.westbaywoodturners.com/tutorial/pdf_files/Woodturning_Design.pdf


A nice read! Can see where Fibonacci gauge could help either drawing something up or marking out on a piece of wood.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I brought up the golden ratio awhile back, there never seemed to be much interest. I think most turners just go by eye. And honestly one of the things I enjoy about turning is that it is free form, at least for me, I'm not measuring this and that and the other. The piece becomes what it becomes. Now as the golden ratio applies to things such as ancient architecture I find it fascinating. I read recently where they were finding that the universe may even be based on it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

So many interesting things that fit. And to think they figured this out before computers or even calculators. :blink:

http://goldennumber.net/

Forgot this link yesterday, oops.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Because my HS math grades were so dismal, I had to take a Jr. College no credit math course before any University would have me. The instructor showed only one film the whole semester and that was the Donald Duck film about the Golden Section. I found it fascinating...of course, I always liked Donald Duck. Later, in an obligatory art appreciation class, we all made card board Fibonacci gauges and used them on all sorts of pictures of famous sculptures, buildings and paintings. I lost the gauge somewhere in the move from college to our eventual home in AZ but I remembered the formula and used it quite often in building boxes and tables. 

Thanks to Wildwood's memory jogging post, I'll make another gauge and keep this one safe. I wonder if my heirs will know what it's for? I think I'll hang it on the sander cabinet. That should keep them busy measuring belts and discs.:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I was reading about this yesterday and was fascinated with it being such a simple concept.
I couldn't find one to buy online so I went out in the shop and made one.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

tcleve, nicely done. Your moniker as _The Tool Man_ is well deserved.

Off Topic: I couldn't help but notice your join date. In addition to Tool Man, you may also own title as the longest dormant member before making your first post. You were a member for over 4 years before finally jumping in! :blink:

Glad you did. 









.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

So finished making a Fibonacci gauge, lengths provided in plans downloaded needed some adjustment. Definitely want to use rivet opposed to nuts and bolts. My masterpiece uses nuts & bolts so not an official Fibonacci gauge yet. Bolts get in the way 

First order of business, measured diameter of an old bowl, and foot everything jived. What about the height of the bowl? Well, next time turn a bowl will keep it mind. 

If looking for quick down and dirty eyeball proportions without a lot of math, a Fibonacci gauge nice to have. To say it is a must have just hyperbole!

T7 Tormek, your gauge more pretty than mine. Nice work!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> You were a member for over 4 years before finally jumping in! :blink:
> .


At that time I was in the business of remodeling homes.
Lot's of finish work and detailing.

I was lurking around watching you experts in your workshops.:shifty:
I got to the point where I could spend more time in the shop arena and started looking at the different shop setups out there.
I got a lot of very good ideas from all of you.

I like this type of work a lot more.:yes:
No money in it but a lot more satisfaction and fun.

Huge learning curve...I love it

Thanks Tex:thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

You will find that almost everything you design that is generally liked and "well proportioned" has a golden ratio in it somewhere. It's just nature's way of making chaos into perfection. Why bother doing it deliberately when it happens anyway?


----------



## nostrildamus (Feb 24, 2009)

Fascinating subject. The reason this is called a "Fibonacci Gauge" is because in the Fibonacci sequence the ratio of each pair of numbers approaches phi, the golden proportion.
The Fibonacci sequence is formed when each number is the sum of the two previous numbers. So, if you start with 1 and 1, the next number is 2, then 1+2=3, then 2+3=5:
1,1,2,3,5,8,13,21...
The ratio of two consecutive numbers (e.g. 21 divided by 13) converges on the golden proportion.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Draw a line and divide it into two parts such that a/b = b/a+b.
Somewhere on line, I found plans for making a Golden Mean proportional divider.
Dang thing actually works! Not perfect but for lines 2" - 12", it's quite close.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/meet-mr-fibonacci-47820/


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

wildwood said:


> How many of you use this gauge to design your woodturning projects? Some woodturners say you must and several articles written on golden rule or golden triangle in woodtruning design. I have never read about using this gauge before. Would make things simplier. I am more into rule of thirds to arrive at a pleasing form.
> 
> Fibonacci quage for figuring out Phi & Golden rule guage make one or buy one for $1.99.
> 
> ...


]
I have never even heard of what you are writing about so obviously I do not use it.

George


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Because my HS math grades were so dismal, I had to take a Jr. College no credit math course before any University would have me. The instructor showed only one film the whole semester and that was the Donald Duck film about the Golden Section. I found it fascinating...of course, I always liked Donald Duck. Later, in an obligatory art appreciation class, we all made card board Fibonacci gauges and used them on all sorts of pictures of famous sculptures, buildings and paintings. I lost the gauge somewhere in the move from college to our eventual home in AZ but I remembered the formula and used it quite often in building boxes and tables. Thanks to Wildwood's memory jogging post, I'll make another gauge and keep this one safe. I wonder if my heirs will know what it's for? I think I'll hang it on the sander cabinet. That should keep them busy measuring belts and discs.:laughing:


lol I like the way you think.

S.D.G.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Turn up at the Rivers Day Artisans' Exhibition in McBride, Sept.28 and you can buy your choice of mahogany or rosewood Golden Mean Dividers for $15 each.


----------

